# Need to know about good source to buy Games Online...



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2010)

Some people may be surprised to see this..I want to play Assassins creed 2(DAMN the Ubisoft's DRM).
I want to know about online stores where I can purchase PC games...Do i have to download the games by paying the fee or I get it shipped???

I have a Debit card(Maestro)...Do i need a credit Card for it??


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

As suggested by Ethan_Hunt,

You can try visiting www.intencity.in Game4u.com | Buy Games in India. We deliver video games across india, Mumbai, Chennai, Delhi, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Ahmedabad eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products and if you have a credit card, then Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions - Play-Asia.com would be ideal choices for your online game purchases.

Alternatively, you can register on websites like TechEnclave and IndianVideoGamer.com & head out into their dealers section where they have dealers who have dedicated threads running with good deals lined out for new releases and possible discounts on the older ones. Happy hunting!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

nextworld.in: Buy Assassin's Creed 2 in India

Sadly it seems that it is not available there atm. Drop an E-Mail to them or something. 

In Steam, Assassin's Creed 2 on Steam
At this moment it's a horrible deal however, wait for 3-4, days when the holiday offers come in; you may get a great discount. (Steam requires CC btw)

And btw, original games are usually available in malls as well, if there's a nearby mall, you can purchase too.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2010)

@FAUN thanks...Game4u does not have many titles and some older ones are overpriced IMO...
will try the others...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally found a store nearby where I can buy games...and the prices are cool too..

GTA IV @499
Assassin's Creed II @499
BATMAN Arkham Asyllum GOTY @ 699
Metro 2033 @699
Fear Pack @499

Now I have already purchased the "GTA episodes from liberty city" and I want assassin's creed II BUT the problem is it says "Always ON internet connection required"..anybody knows a workaround this thing coz i don't want my net usage to go higher as it already is Rs. 4500 extra...


----------



## duggalhere (Jan 21, 2011)

You can also contact Bitfang.com for PC and Console Games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Now I have already purchased the "GTA episodes from liberty city" and I want assassin's creed II BUT the problem is it says "Always ON internet connection required"..anybody knows a workaround this thing coz i don't want my net usage to go higher as it already is Rs. 4500 extra...


If the Internet usage running high is what you're worried about, then don't fret. It doesn't download any data while playing the game. Everything it playing off the HDD and the always ON internet connection is required only to authenticate the copy and upload your saves and stats to Ubisoft's online serves through your UPLAY account.

On a side note, Dinjo was selling his used copy for 250 bucks. It's a steal deal, if you ask me. Check with him if you want to opt for it and if it's still available. He could probably enlighten you about the usage part as well.

Here's his deal at TE forum: *www.techenclave.com/games-and-consoles/ac-ii-for-pc-182120.html

You need to be registered on it to access the Market section. Else you can PM him out here too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 21, 2011)

^ I monitored it once.I played Forgotten Sands for 2 hours, The transfers were less than 2mb.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 22, 2011)

POP:TFS or other games that require internet conn r meant to transfer very limited amount of data. it's used only for some levels where gate closing sequence or enemy strength points etc are downloaded.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2011)

The internet usage is nothing i myself tracked it down and it was only around 1 mb for 1 hour gameplay and now the servers are even more reliable.Let me know if you want to buy the game as Ethan as posted.

TechEnclave


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish i had seen it earlier..coz i already bought it..
Where do you live btw?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2011)

Mumbai,


----------

